# E560 Heating Fan Problem



## wosser (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Folks
Ive recently had my van checked out and was wondering if the conclusion by the dealer is correct. When the heating is on gas if I increase the temperature up on the heating dial the fan comes on and works fine.
However when on hook up when I do the same to the heating dial there is barley any output at all with no additional blast when turned fully up. The dealer says this is normal and there is no fault. :? is this correct

Wosser


----------



## oldroly (May 1, 2005)

Hi Wosser

Not sure but I'll check ours next time I'm on hook up. Besides that what do you think of the 560 so far? We bought ours last Sept and so far very pleased, the only problem we have had is the edging both sides behind the front seats peeling off.

Oldroly


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Our 530 is the same if you use electricity on hookup and otherwise gas.
Electricity is about 1.5kW max gas is more like 4 kW.
The fan speed seems to be controlled to be faster when there is more power - essentially to keep the temperature of the blown air constant.
I do have one issue - but again I think that it is normal. If you use the heater on water alone so there is no air circulation it gets very hot and smells a bit. Any sort of air circulation stops this.
It is, of course, more a Truma problem than a swift one.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

wosser said:


> Hi Folks
> Ive recently had my van checked out and was wondering if the conclusion by the dealer is correct. When the heating is on gas if I increase the temperature up on the heating dial the fan comes on and works fine.
> However when on hook up when I do the same to the heating dial there is barley any output at all with no additional blast when turned fully up. The dealer says this is normal and there is no fault. :? is this correct
> 
> Wosser


Hi Wosser,

The comments regarding fan speed are correct. The fan speed does relate to the amount of heat within the appliance, and as the output from the 230v element is less than that from the gas burner, that heat build up is also less.

When heating water only the temperatures around the appliance are generally higher, however the appliance is protected by internal thermostats.

Thanks
Andy - Swift Technical


----------



## wosser (Apr 17, 2007)

Many thanks for your replies safariboy/swift 
Oldroly I had mine 9 months and 5000 miles and Ime very happy
with it, there have been some issues but when the last one is sorted (gel coat cracking) all will be fine. 

Wosser


----------

